# European breakdown insurance



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

My Hymer is now 18 years old and, although running beautifully having just done 3000k around France, my present breakdown insurance company will not cover it.
I would welcome advice and contacts regarding "best buy" breakdown cover for older vans especially through ADAC 

Val.


----------



## radar100 (Sep 8, 2010)

This may help as we have our 1982 hymer insured through Footman James and their policy includes europe wide breakdown cover, accident assistance and travel insurance as part of their package and only cost us £228.

Radar


----------



## coroner (May 31, 2005)

adac every time no age limit and cover is for any vehicle your driving including motorcycles also covers countries ajoining the med sea but i would give syria and libya a miss at the moment


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ADAC*

ADAC Plus

You get:

*You and Your Spouse Covered
*Any Vehicle your are driving (don't have to own it) Up-to 3.2m H x 10m Long 7500kG's
*Covers Motorcycles
*Covers Any Age

What more could you ask for?

TM


----------

